# Combining feed and grit



## Nebraska (Aug 14, 2008)

Can I combine the feed and grit for my birds? If so, what ratio? Also, what and how much should I be feeding my birds this winter?  Thanks....


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Depending on what kind of birds you have you feed them certain amounts.

As far as mixing grit with food, I don't see any problems with that. You could however leave grit in a seperate feeder at at all times or give it to your birds every other day or so...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nebraska said:


> Can I combine the feed and grit for my birds? If so, what ratio? Also, what and how much should I be feeding my birds this winter? Thanks....


I would not mix the feed and the grit. The grit needs to be given in a separate dish and replenished every day or at least every other day. The birds need food every day. They don't need grit every day and will eat it as they feel they need it.
You'll see the grit start to disappear during breeding season. Other than that, one day they eat it all and then it may be two days before it all disappears again. 
I've got about 15 pairs of breeders and they are separated right now. I give them about a teaspoon every day. The cocks hardly touch the stuff, but the hens do eat theirs, but it's because they're mated to each other and laying eggs in every corner. 
Your birds know what they need. Just provide it for them and they'll know what to do.
As far as how much to feed.....depends on what type and size pigeons you have. Are they breeding, flying every day or just sitting around in the loft? Regardless, they'll need more feed in the winter than they do other times of the year.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Nebraska,

I live in Omaha as well. Maybe we can share ideas on our coops and arrangements. It is good to separate the grit from the feed. They are good about knowing when to go for the grit dish.

I feed my pigeons extra during the winter months, and add extra whole yellow corn (not cracked) to their seed mixture, which is also supplemented with lentils, split green peas, safflowers, and brown raw rice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep grit in a seperate bowl at all times and they seem to know what they need and it works out very well


----------

